# Any Custom Rom for the ZTE Blade L3?



## hercules (May 18, 2015)

Hello,

A few days ago I bought me the ZTE Blade L3 and I want to have a custom rom with android 5.0 or higher

That custom roms I´m interested are:


AOKP
Cyanogenmod
Paranoid Android
or other

I hope someone can help me.


----------

